# Woke up to a surprise.



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So we had our first really good rain at our house from the monsoon and one of the consequences of a good rain is that I sleep kind of like the dead. So Beemer's pooping schedule has been off since the surgery. He goes less frequently than Lexi whereas before it was the same and he goes anywhere from 30 minutes to 2 hours after her whereas before it would be in sync. Well last night I knew he had to go as he had been holding it most of the day and I wanted him to go before the storm really hit. I would have taken him on a walk as that usually gets him moving but the lightening was a little much. So after trying for a bit (outside playing with him so he was running around, you know getting his system moving) it became just too hot and humid to stay outside. I figured we'd cool down a bit then ill take him outside in a bit. Well as I've noted before these two like to go to bed early and wake up early. Still do but will sleep in a little now after the wake up pee/poo so that's better. 

So like I said it rained last night which means that I didn't wake up like I usually do and fell asleep and stayed asleep until about 3:30 when I shot straight up, noticed Beemer out of bed and in one of the dog beds and Lexi just watching me. Bad feeling confirmed. There was the largest pile of poop right in front of the doggy door. He also peed in his favorite spot (it's tile and I've soaked it with stuff to break down the odor) and then left me an additional little present in front of the kitchen sink. That last one could have been from Lexi but I don't think so as she had plenty of poo as soon as I let her out at 3:30. 

So the other problem is that when he does have to go (obvious from looking at his anus, like a huge announcement that poop is on its way) we will be outside and there will be a noise that startles him and boop- the announcement just gets sucked in and nothing. So I know he knows he should be going outside as he asks to go out whenever he needs to go. The problem is that he's still not mastered the doggy door and the two don't bark at the door. They bark when I'm in the other room and need to go out but not when I'm in the room. 

And he looked so sad and guilty (in a really pitiful way as I was cleaning it all up. I just said "oh no" and he had this look. I realized how hard he tried but just couldn't do it. 

Feels a bit like back to the drawing board with figuring out his schedule. And of course it no longer coincides with hers. Sigh


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw poor guy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm sure he'll get back on track soon and it looks like he tried hard bless him, don't get down it'll just be a blip.... Go back to really praising him when he gets it right xxx


----------

